

Can someone give me the stats of success of MOOCS? - dansiepen

Would love if someone would point me to the write links about some coding MOOC statistics as I&#x27;m not convinced that these services produce actual quality apps. Thanks
======
anywherenotes
According to [http://docs.scala-lang.org/news/functional-programming-
princ...](http://docs.scala-lang.org/news/functional-programming-principles-
in-scala-impressions-and-statistics.html), 50 thousand people signed up for
scala class, and about 9.5k people finished it successfully.

I've been signing up to some courses in coursera.org, and some classes at the
end send out statistics. Another class "Programming Mobile Applications for
Android Handheld Systems" recently sent me email that 220k students signed up,
and about 7k students will pass it.

So percentage of signups to successes is small compared to college classes,
but if you look at '7k' or '9.5k' completions, it's rather impressive.

